# West Coast of Scotland



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Any suggestions on a good meandering tour of the west coast please?
We like bird watching, scenery, interesting places to visit.
I notice that the C&CC has a site at Inverewe.
Thanks.


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi. Two places that spring to mind. Cross on the Corran Ferry. On the A861 the first site is Resipole over looking Loch Sunart. Full facilities. The other is Far View, a small cl type site with electric located in Kilchoan. Which is located on the Adnamurchan peninsular, the most westerly point of mainland Britain. You can get a ferry to Tobermory 400m from the site.
We have stayed at both. The road is single track in places but not a problem we visited in a 6 wheel 8.5m van.
You can google both sites.
Get in touch if you want more info.
Frank


----------



## Bob45 (Jan 22, 2007)

Vicarious Books sells a Sea View Camping book for Scotland. All sites can see the sea. Looks good. £9.99
www.VicariousBooks.co.uk

Bob


----------



## grenwelly (Aug 7, 2007)

Inverewe is a nice small site
Was there last week
Great sunsets if weather coperates


----------



## Wilmannie (Feb 7, 2010)

How long do you intend to spend on your tour StephandJohn?

My favourite west coast tour: come north on the A9 (stop off at any points of interest you fancy) as far as Inverness and start from there. On north. Soon as you cross the bridge at Inverness visit the dolphin watch point then continue north (by the Conon Valley or by Strathpeffer) to Ullapool. (Maybe go on to Durness but if time is limited turn back at Ullapool then from the Braemore junction go towards Gairloch (and Inverewe) From Gairloch you can meander south on the coast by Kinlochewe to Shieldaig then on by the scenic route to Applecross and Lochcarron. Not for the faint hearted this road but perfectly feasible as long as you're not towing or have a very large MH. From Lochcarron take the road to Kyle of Lochalsh (maybe divert a little into Plockton) then over the bridge onto Skye. 
You'll find lots of good CC and C&CC sites and plenty opportunity for wildcamping too.
You might never want to leave Skye but when you do take the A87 by Glen Sheil to Invergarry and then south to Fortwilliam & Ben Nevis & Neptunes Staircase etc. On south, (a good private site at Invercoe) (maybe time to visit Kinlochleven?) through Glencoe and by Tynedrum & Crianlarach to the Trossachs .........
Well, you did ask!
Hope the weather is kind to you and that you have a great time!
Oh, I forgot to mention the western isles......


----------



## Cornishaich (Oct 18, 2009)

Kintyre, from Tarbert to Campbeltown , fantastic and plenty of wild camping + campsites if that is what you prefer. Plenty of birding from Whitethroats to Black Guillemot. Atlantic Grey Seals almost share you bar b que. We love it up there, the sun going down over Jura while you are eating your Campbeltown scallops, Wow. Go for it. Mind you the last time we were there 2 years ago at the end of May the weather was warm and sunny all the time which meant the midges were active.

Harry


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

StephandJohn said:


> Any suggestions on a good meandering tour of the west coast please?
> We like bird watching, scenery, interesting places to visit.
> I notice that the C&CC has a site at Inverewe.
> Thanks.


I am not sure if you do wildcamping, but we did last year and below are some jottings I sent to other members:-

"Now West Coast. We approached the coast via the A83 and Lochgilphead. Just N. of the town turn off A816 onto B841 cross the bridge over the Crinnan Canal, a few hundreds yards later there is a turn up a steep slope to a Forestry Commission place but just before the that there is a CP on right overlooking canal - I like boats.

On to Crinnan, quick look, coffee. Then we backtracked on the B841 for a couple of miles and took the B8025 south Nd found a CP off to the left in the forest. At end of that peninsula at Tayvallich is an interesting nature Reserve and walk.

Back to A816 at Kilmartin there are interesting old mounds.

We diverted off A814 onto B844 to Easdale and took tiny passenger ferry to Easdale Is.

Oban is not worth much time and busy.

From there we went straight up to the Corran-Ardgour ferry(our towbar grounded, but it is strong - just be careful)

We made the long trail out to Ardnamurchan Point lighthouse - not sure it was worth it but we had a nice wild spot on the hill just W. of Kilchoan.

We then took the ferry from Mallaig to Skye. There are lots of places to wildcamp there but I am not sure if you will get that far.

If you stick to the mainland I would just mention a couple more good wild spots:-

Applecross, but we went the north approach - the south approach has some warninngs for MHs.

Back to main road turn N. down into village of Shieldaig. We parked on seafront, opposite good seafood restaurant, but up the hill at other (N) end is a small municipal campsite, which we used for water - there is an honesty box.

Redpoint, up A832, off W. on B8056 nearly at end is small parking - great beach and dunes.

That is enough - if you do half of that plus all the places we did not find you will bwe there a month and only part-way up Scotland."

Hope it helps.

Geoff


----------



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

Wow. Thanks everyone. I'm getting the map out to plan now!


----------



## Camdoon (Sep 21, 2012)

Bunree just south of Ft William is the only reason we are still in the CC. If in Scotland in June/July you need to visit the east coast Angus/NFife for strawberries and raspberries. You will never buy another strawberry out of season. PYO for a bit of exercise and free meal.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi,

North Ledaig Campsite just outside Oban (nice walks up through the woods at Benderloch).

Glencoe (Clachaig Inn Car Park - Wild Spot).

Bunree CC Site (nice walks up to the waterfalls near the "Vertical Descents" business).

If you like a pint, there is The Eagle Barge Inn on the Calendonian canal at Laggon Locks.

Skye, Portree you can get a boat out to feed the White Tailed Sea Eagles. If you meander towards Staffin there are a couple of wild spots and interesting sites like the Old Man of Storr. Good chance to spot a Golden Eagle or 2.

Kinlochewe CC Site. Lovely route from crossing over the Kyle of Lochalsh to Kinlochewe. Also, stunning route from the site down the Torridon Glen to Sheildaig and back.


----------

